# Vizio's D-Series Takes Low Prices Even Lower



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Vizio was born a price competitor. Yes, the company has slowly ventured into higher-end waters over the last several years, but its name will forever remain linked to value and savings. Recently, it announced a new series of televisions that takes the notion of savings to an entirely new level. The “D-Series,” as it’s designated, is comprised of a whopping twenty-one models. We initially saw a smattering of D-Series TVs revealed last month prior to Black Friday. Now, buyers have access to the entire fleet of D-Series sets on Vizio.com (coming soon to WalMart).

With screen size offerings ranging from 24 to 70 inches, the D-Series gives buyers access to quite a few interesting feature variations, including step-up options such as Smart TV functionality, 4K pixel resolution (select models), full-array LED backlighting with 16 active zones, and frame interpolation modes to help smooth native 120HZ refresh rates.

"The versatility of the all-new D-Series collection gives consumers an affordable entry point to Smart TV and 4K Ultra HD technologies," said Matt McRae, Chief Technology Officer, VIZIO. "With an increasing range of 4K movies and shows in the market, D-Series makes 4K Ultra HD entertainment more accessible than ever, boasting excellent picture quality enhanced by Full-Array LED backlighting and Active LED Zones."

Select models in the 24 to 55-inch class carry Vizio’s latest Smart TV functionality known as Vizio Internet Apps Plus. This platform, paired with onboard Wi-Fi, provides access to television and movie stream services such as Netflix, Hulu, and Vudu, in addition to music apps like iHeartRadio and Spotify. It also offers a unique viewer experience paired with premium digital content.

Select larger-size models falling in the 43 to 70-inch range make the jump into 4K territory with over 8.3 million pixelated screens. These televisions have unique access to specialized Ultra HD apps. Using 802.11ac dual-band WiFi and Vizio’s V6 six-core processor, they can handle streaming 4K content from sources such as Netflix, VUDU, UltraFlix, and Toon Goggles. They can also upscale standard High Def content. Of course, these 4K televisions will not carry High Dynamic Range capability.

The kicker is the absolutely insane price points attached to the D-Series. Take the 70-inch model, for example, which has an MSRP of $1,299. How about a 55-inch model for $599? These kind of prices are going to jump at buyers comparing cost-to-size across competing brands. Here’s a complete listing of models and suggested sale prices: 


D-Series 24" Edge-Lit LED TV (D24hn-D1), MSRP $149.99
D-Series 24" Edge-Lit LED Smart TV (D24-D1), MSRP $169.99
D-Series 28" Full-Array LED TV (D28hn-D1), MSRP $169.99
D-Series 28" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D28h-D1), MSRP $189.99
D-Series 32" Full-Array LED TV (D32hn-D0/D32hn-D1), MSRP $189.99
D-Series 32" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D32-D1), MSRP $229.99
D-Series 39" Full-Array LED TV (D39hn-D0), MSRP $279.99
D-Series 39" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D39h-D0), MSRP $299.99
D-Series 40" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D40-D1), MSRP $349.99
D-Series 40" 4K Ultra HD Full-Array LED Smart TV (D40u-D1), Coming soon
D-Series 43" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D43-D1/D43-D2), MSRP $389.99
D-Series 48" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D48-D0), MSRP $479.99
D-Series 50" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D50-D1), MSRP $529.99
D-Series 50" 4K Ultra HD Full-Array LED Smart TV (D50u-D1), MSRP $729.99
D-Series 55" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D55-D2), MSRP $599.99
D-Series 55" 4K Ultra HD Full-Array LED Smart TV (D55u-D1), MSRP $879.99
D-Series 58" 4K Ultra HD Full-Array LED Smart TV(D58u-D3), MSRP $1,049.99
D-Series 60" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D60-D3), MSRP $749.99
D-Series 65" Full-Array LED Smart TV(D65-D2), MSRP $999.99
D-Series 65" 4K Ultra HD Full-Array LED Smart TV(D65u-D2), MSRP $1,199.99
D-Series 70" Full-Array LED Smart TV (D70-D3), MSRP $1,299.99

For more information visit www.vizio.com.

_Image Credit: Vizio_


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

No reason for me NOT to upgrade my living rooms 46"er now...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Talley said:


> No reason for me NOT to upgrade my living rooms 46"er now...


EXACTLY what I'm thinking!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So I've looked at 4K's @ Costco & the pictures are stunning. How do you think these low cost 4K's compare to a good 1080p TV? Will it be a significant jump up in quality?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally, I think you're better off with a properly calibrated good quality 1080p. Resolution is only one of many factors that leads to good picture...and at normal viewing distances it's not the most important.

If you TV is suffering, tho, these might do the trick if the price is right ;-)


----------

